# 105u case ih



## jacob (Dec 9, 2012)

He speed amoter wont work


----------



## jacob (Dec 9, 2012)

jacob said:


> He speed amoter wont work at full trottle it says 1.4 mph down the road


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you mean the speedometer reads 1.4mph when the tractor is stationary and the engine is running at high engine speed???

This is common with digital instruments on various machines!! Vibrations from the engine through the shafts and gears of the drive line cause slight movement of the gear against the speed sensor, which sees the movement and registers a speed with the tractor stationary!!

Normally not a problem as the speed sensor ( provided it is correctly calibrated ??) will read the correct speed when the tractor is moving. ,!!

Does the speedometer appear to read correctly when the tractor is moving???


----------



## jacob (Dec 9, 2012)

No that is the speed down the road at full tratole


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a problem with the sensor or the dashboard then.??? Try sensor first, ta ke it out and clean the end( they are magnetic and pick up any ferrous dwarf or bits floating around in the oil!!. 
Make sure the sensor has no damage to its end, if so replace it.
Put sens or back in, if position is adjustable, screw in lightly until it contacts the gear then back out 1 to 1 1/2 turns and secure the locknut, plug back in and try again, if no better you need the dealer to check it out for you!!


----------



## jacob (Dec 9, 2012)

Where is the sensor found


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry I have no experience of this m/c, but the speed sensor is usually somewhere under the cab, ask your dealer??


----------



## ems127 (Mar 11, 2015)

Problem with 4wd transfer case fluid leaking. Replaced the seals twice


----------

